# Why not KaZaA?



## Moonlady (Nov 15, 2002)

All people that have rom please share them on KaZaA it's easyer then irc!
irc gets me confused


----------



## stivsama (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Moonlady, you really a girl?... *blushes*
i use Kazaa too, but some are afraid there's somekind of spyware in it (plus those ads) so.. no dice..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, kazaa dont speed up unless there's a whole lot of users who have the same filename willing to share to you.. it get's kinda crazy...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



see you in irc then!  B)


----------



## khmeresco (Nov 15, 2002)

if you do want to use kazaa. use kazaaLite, there are no ads, or spyware


----------



## jEEb (Nov 15, 2002)

what they said


----------



## stivsama (Nov 15, 2002)

is kazaalite... something you pay for? why the h*** does it have "lite" in it? wat's so "lite" about it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kazaa does fine for me, mostly for mp3. B)


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2002)

QUOTE(stivsama @ Nov 15 2002 said:


> is kazaalite... something you pay for? why the h*** does it have "lite" in it? wat's so "lite" about it?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 well unfortunately that means your PC is crawling with spyware now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  kazaa lite is basically Kazaa with all the spyware taken out of it!


----------



## LuxFerous (Nov 15, 2002)

kazaalite is a hacked version of kazaa that doesnt have spyware in it and it works just as good as kazaa.


----------



## Xerone (Nov 15, 2002)

Kazaa Lite is the best B) 
I don't like IRC.[on Kazaa] if somebody shares there roms that would be better. I would but I only have like 20.


----------



## Jbish (Nov 15, 2002)

QUOTE(stivsama @ Nov 15 2002 said:


> Hey Moonlady, you really a girl?... *blushes*


I wont even ask..


----------



## Jbish (Nov 15, 2002)

2 questions..... 1. where u get kazaa lite at? and 2. whats the biggest u can have ya ava?


----------



## LuxFerous (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.kazzalite.com


----------



## Zanala (Nov 16, 2002)

Kazaa Rules!!

Kazaa is great P2P software!

I find everithing on Kazaa and for me the download speed is +- 75 Ko/s everytime (some time up to 150ko/s) so I'm happy.


----------



## PFunk (Nov 19, 2002)

And it's http://www.kazaalite.com


----------



## Tee (Nov 19, 2002)

another pretty decent fileshare program is soulseek, it's used primarily for music, although you can share any file type you wish. The chat option is also great, mIRC style chatting with a winMX/kazaa download system, the only real problem is you can't have OPs.


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hmm....Kazaa is very dogey. Since you have a 'Shared Folder' People can access your PC and it slows down you computer easily. I've deleted it recently because of this.


----------



## mouse_uk (Nov 19, 2002)

...Hi guys, right good topic here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Firstly there is no need to be scared of IRC, i know some of you are. IRC, in my opinion, is perfectly safe. However i can't tell some of you that, you've already made up your minds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Kazaalite is the software to have, if you want kazaa atal. Kazaa is crawling with spyware. If you have Kazaa installed, download yourself a spyware scanner - Ad-aware is good - and watch in amazement as it detects all the shit in folders, memory, CPU etc.

I personally don't use Kazaa, it slows up your computer so much because it uses up your bandwidth in uploading files to other users. Imagine you have over 10 users at a time downloading files from you, it's so annoying.

IRC is the place for roms, get that and learn how to use it and you can't go wrong. People don't want the hassle of Kazaa, that's why it's not all that popular for rom sharing


----------



## greg (Nov 23, 2002)

QUOTE(Xerone @ Nov 15 2002 said:


> Kazaa Lite is the best B)
> I don't like IRC.[on Kazaa] if somebody shares there roms that would be better. I would but I only have like 20.


only 20?  if everyone with only 20 shared there would be way more on kazaa. even if you only have one n64 rom it still makes a diffrence.


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 23, 2002)

Nice speech Mouse! Very good indeed. And I totally agree with you!


----------



## ElPolloDiablo (Nov 23, 2002)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IRC is the place for roms, get that and learn how to use it and you can't go wrong. People don't want the hassle of Kazaa, that's why it's not all that popular for rom sharing


Good point mouse_uk, but I use Kazaa-lite and eDonkey all the time and it works fine for me. The latest roms I get on IRC simply because they are there the minute they are released and they are easy to download because the roms are pretty small. But if you're looking for larger files such as N64-roms, pc-games etc. use one of the programs mentioned above. Both programs can be set up to use only a small part of bandwith and if you use eDonkey with eMule you've got a hard to beat combination!


----------



## Unseen (Nov 24, 2002)

I have a question where can I get irc?????? or is it mIRC?


----------



## Moonlady (Nov 15, 2002)

All people that have rom please share them on KaZaA it's easyer then irc!
irc gets me confused


----------



## Pootato (Nov 24, 2002)

www.mirc.com


----------



## cpsc2005 (Nov 24, 2002)

You people and your file sharing programs.  As far as I am concerned I consider an IRC client and Apache to be the best filesharers.

Not only are they spyware free, but they don't get throttled by the university people...


----------



## Zanala (Nov 24, 2002)

... I still use the "old" Kazaa 1.7 and is a great P2P ... I know the 2.2 is available but something is not right with the new version, I feel that ... yesterday i downloaded something at 180 ko/s speed ... I like my Kazaa ...

*I have more than 1000 file sharing ...


----------



## Lord Graga (Nov 24, 2002)

I really recomend KaZaA lite as it comes with two GREAT programs:

:-Speed Up-:
This does a "Find More Sources For Download" every minute..you can set it!
:-PseudoTrack-:
This program lets you control your maximum download/upload capability, really nice.


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 2, 2002)

Kazaa sucks, even the lite version...

IRC for downloading files? maybe...

IRC for SPREADING files? get real...

The future of sharing is p2p, not some 50 year old chat client...

use eMule with an updated server.met list and you can find packs of gba games and the entire romset in one file...


----------



## johnnyafc (Dec 2, 2002)

i found kazaa to be annoying you download somthing that Says XXXX game and u unzip it you get somthing completly different


----------



## gnimmeL_kraD (Dec 2, 2002)

why not kazaa??? cause you van also use the eDonkey network, witch is MUCH better


----------



## KyleRXZero (Dec 2, 2002)

I use Kazaa for songs/movies/crackz/serialz and stuff. But not for gba games. It's easier to dload from a site.






I use Direct Connect too.


----------



## ruffmeister (Dec 2, 2002)

irc rules the others are unrelaible and slow. fullstop


----------



## KyleRXZero (Dec 2, 2002)

DC Has a ton of psx isos, at least the hub I go to does. The peeps are cool too, so its fun to chat.


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(ruffmeister @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> irc rules the others are unrelaible and slow. fullstop


You do 189 kbp/s in a IRC transfer?


----------



## djgarf (Dec 2, 2002)

kazaa is excellent if u like trojans and viruses like the benjamin virus that almost took out the entire kazaa network!!
irc maybe old but it has stood the test of time and can be extremly fast as well!


----------

